# acondicionador 4-20 mA



## ERBESSD (Nov 6, 2006)

Hola a todos.

Soy nuevo en este foro. Me gustaria saber si alguno (a) de ustedes conoce un circuito que me proporcione una salida de 4 a 20 mA para una entrada de 0 a 1 volt CD?
Alguna vez me dijeron que usando un opam en configuracion de sumar. Es decir, se colocan dos entradas que se sumen, una que proporcione un voltaje definido, y otra que proporcione el voltaje que se desea convertir a corriente y en la salida una resistencia de 1k de manera que el voltaje en esa resistencia sera proporcional a la corriente que pasa por la resistencia y como se tiene un voltaje de entrada constante se ajusta a que la corriente que pasa por la resistencia sea 4 mA cuando no hay nada en la otra entrada y 20 mA cuando se tiene el maximo en la entrada.

Alguien me puede decir si tiene logica este circuito? alguien me podria decir como seria en ese caso la configuracion del opam?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## chuko (Nov 7, 2006)

Mirá este circuito: Es un convertidor de tensión en corriente, esto te va a servir.


----------



## ERBESSD (Nov 11, 2006)

Gracias Chuko, lo voy a checar y te digo si hace lo que espero hacer


----------



## huitzilo (Nov 11, 2008)

hola, stoy haciendo un transmisor como practica en la escuela y tengo el mismo problema que tu pero con una diferencia. yo tambien necesito una salida de 4-20mA con 0-1 volts de entrada. pero mi profesor es un tanto aferrado a que debemos salir todo, investigué el siguiente circuito anexo, con el cual obtienes de 0 - (5-57) mA variando la resistencia R5 que se muestra, aprox con un valor de 220 ohms obtienes de 0 a 20 mA. esto es en R6, la cual representa la carga de tu instrumento receptor, o la longitud de tu cable, con este diseno soportas cera de 300 ohms. pero bueno ese no es el problema
yo ocupo 4-20mA asi que meti una corriente parásita estática de 4 mA al colector del transistor y calibre la resistencia para obtener 0-16 mA, para así obtener de 4 a 20 mA proporcionales en R6, bueno eso era lo q creia, pero por razones que desconosco no es lineal la salida. aunque le quite los 4 mA, no me entrega proporcional el cambio de tensión-corriente, mi profe no me deja cambiar de generador , hasta que resuelva el problema de no linealidad con este que comencé, asi que si lo intentas o alguien lograra resolver el problema estaría genial. no empecé tema nuevo cuando vi este, por que creo q es lo que ambo buscamos.

espero alguien peuda ayudarnos, gracias,

anexo el circuito que yo encontré


----------



## huitzilo (Dic 4, 2008)

hola, no se si ya solucionaste tu problema, pero pues ya arregle el mio y creo q es el mismo que el tuyo, aqui t paso el esquematico para que lo hagas, y de paso el circuito en el multisim.


----------



## framimota (Mar 6, 2009)

Hola a tod@s

Yo necesito tambien crear una funte de corriente pero con valores distintos, concretamente necesito tener una tension entre 21,6-30V y una corriente de 41 mA. En base a esto como calculo el valor de las resistencias?


----------

